# Overseas family school- views?



## Cymraes

Hi all, 

This is my first time posting here, and I'm sure it won't be my last. I am a FTWM currently living in the UK. We are thinking of relocating to Singapore later this year (waiting to hear what the package will be), and I've been looking into schooling for my two children. I have 2 boys, ages 9 and 12, currently in years 4 and 7 respectively in the UK. Both are bright but are typical boys in that they need a bomb up their behind sometimes to get them motivated. I've had a look at the website of a few of the international schools and the mere mention of admissions tests turns my stomach as I know they would freak out. So I've been looking specifically at schools that don't require such tests. 

One of these is the Overseas Family School, which I really like the look of, plus it's close to Orchard/ Holland which is one of the areas we'd like to live. Another plus is that both my kids can attend the same school (they are currently on the same campus here in the uk), and they take admissions all year round. Clearly these are all admin/ logistical requirements that I have placed on a school, but they have nothing to do with teaching or academic benefits. I think it's difficult to get an idea of these as an outsider and so I would appreciate any views from member about this school,

Thanks in advance


----------



## Galluslass

I looked just over a year ago and wasn't impressed at all. Overcrowded, grotty, tiny horrible classrooms, no interactive whiteboards (might be different now) - it compared badly next to other schools I looked at.


----------



## Cymraes

Great, thanks for that. Can you recommend any other schools for 9 & 12 year olds. We will probably be moving fairly quickly if we do move so would rather no waiting lists and preferably no entrance exams as my kids would fall to pieces! I would also like schools that do iGCSEs in case things don't work out.

I have no idea what the school year is in Singapore, does it vary from school to school?


----------



## sausage

There seems to be two kinds of exams. Proper entrance exams and placing exams. We did not want the former for our boys but the latter seemed to be to make sure they spoke English as a first language and where they would be placed in a maths stream, nothing major, nothing more than a UK state school would do. Not scary. 

We wanted a good school with good academics but a strong sense of balance and education of the whole child, small classes and smaller overall school size, open space to run that took children from 5 through to IB, iGCSE courses and one campus. Districts 9, 10 and 21 were preferable. No waiting lists was essential.

Researching we went with Nexus. It has no real history here being a new school that has taken over an older one but I had researched schools in KL and the parent company has a strong presence there, they have shipped over a load of management and senior teachers are all mature, experienced educators. It's very early days for us but I am happy, both of my boys are happy. There is an expectation of good work and good behaviour but there is also an understanding that boys and girls learn differently and all children learn at their own pace. Add to that the senior management seem to actually like, respect and understand children and really value communication.

Don't know about the Australian schools but most others break june/July and go back late August.


----------



## Cymraes

Thankyou sausage, that's really helpful. I will look up nexus. I also like that they acknowledge that boys learn differently to girls as this is something I have to keep reminding myself of when we have tantrums over homework and handwriting!


----------



## kleng

We are moving across from Australia so it might not help you but we are looking at either Australian International School or Avondale Grammar. I also loved the look of St Josephs but they had no vacancies (we are looking for places from July). From what I have seen, many (most?) of the international schools follow the UK program? We were looking for a school aligned to the Australian (NSW) curriculum. We are heading across in a couple of weeks to meet and see the schools. If this is an option for you, it could be useful?


----------



## Cymraes

Thanks Kleng, sorry I only just spotted your answer. I hope your move went smoothly and your children are settled.

We are moving over in December and have applied to Nexus, so fingers crossed my boys will get in. My husband visited last week and he like nexus most of the schools he saw. 

Thanks for all your advice


----------



## HappyLiving

i have friends in the Australian International school. Heard it's not bad.


----------



## asublimepizza

Consider all avenues based on teachers reputation and word of mouth. Most private schools peaks and dips in performance over the years. My friends have been schooled in American school to International school, all standards vary. Both schools had a bad rep at some point. Teaching discipline with independence is important as the school fields may be rather broad with curriculum. Consider French and Canadian school, Australian school, also Alliance Francais, Goethe Institue as supplemental. Word of mouth.

An easy one is to choose a Singapore school which is rated top 5, each good for its own purpose. I had a friend who went to Hwa Chong as it was the better school for Mandarin with Beijing speakers from China to speak with daily, this being many years ago. Others like Raffles school, bangs on its name like you will do after a fashion, where a not size able number of students are supported with a brigade of tutors. In other words, the school is made of tuition teachers that carry the bulk whilst the school teachers simply guide as to what is needed.

Be aware top schools is not necessarily nurturing or all encompassing, some merely a brand where as others is about the mind set, as told by its former students, and not the school teachers and its marketting folk, inclusive of parents whose pride may cloud true nature of the school.

Enquire on curriculum which leads to where you would like your child to be eventually, and that it supports their pathways. I know several expats who do it in both order, Young back to home country, only senior years, i.e. 18 to Singapore, and vice versa for the Mandarin language, to access Bejin University.

Be also aware that the formative years of their lives is where they tend to be at, i.e. 12 to 20, and sometimes up to 26. Children are most impressionable at that age, usually.

Bon Chance!


----------



## sausage

Glad to hear it, Cymraes. We're still very happy with our choice.


----------

